# New writer advice



## Dreamerwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

So here's the deal...I'm the kind of person that has a hundred story ideas, but has never actually written one of them out. Right now I have one idea especially that I think could really work, so I'm finding myself more encouraged to write it. I've got many of the characters thought out and a rough outline of the plot all in my head. The problem is that I have no idea really where to start actually writing. Does anyone have any suggestions of websites that help teach how to begin the planning out of the story and just to get started in novel writing?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 19, 2008)

There's this thread from some time ago, which probably will answer your question.  If you live near a good library, you might also look for _How to Grow a Novel_, by Sol Stein, _One Way to Write Your Novel_, by Dick Winfield, and possibly _On Writing_, by Stephen King.  Or just do a search for 'novel writing' or some such on the card catalog and see what all you can find.
That's all I can think of off-hand.  Poetigress can recommend more, I'm sure.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 19, 2008)

hmm, I have been having the same problem. What I've begun doing is carrying a little notepad with me and writing down random thoughts as they come into my head. Love or hate Harry Potter, Rowling apparently first got the idea for it as her train was arriving in London. Yeah, it can be a little awkward, just randomly pulling out a notepad and jotting something down out of the blue, but it might help.
And that thread is very helpful, if you haven't checked it out already

Oh, nice avatar, by the way


----------



## Dreamerwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Great! I'll check out the other thread.  dunno how great my library is, but thanks for the titles Renard.

Thanks Ermine, a notepad and some peace and quiet time might be just what I need.  And thanks for the Avatar compliment too.


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, browse through the... let's see, I think it's 808 in the Dewey Decimal System?.. shelf at the library and take home whatever looks interesting.  Or take advantage of those comfy chairs at the local chain bookstore.  >^_^<

As far as websites go... For outlining/structuring a novel, a lot of people seem to really go for this guy's snowflake method:

http://www.advancedfictionwriting.com/art/snowflake.php

I can't endorse it personally because I'm one of those writers who hates outlining with a passion, but if it works for you, take it and run with it.  (Myself, once the idea has developed enough to get out of my head and onto paper, I just jump in, start writing, and explore what happens.)


----------



## Kiriska (Mar 21, 2008)

Eh... It's a little unconventional, perhaps, but my advice? Just write something. Anything. Forget planning and structure and organization. Just write something. Write whatever scene you want and when you get bored of that, jump to another scene. Just keep writing. Once you actually have things written down, you can always go back and edit. But for most writers, the problem is just getting the words out. Don't worry about the details at first. Editing will always take twice as long as writing, but editing is easy once you have the first part done. So write, write, write, write, don't look back, don't fix your grammar, just keep writing until you've written all the scenes and.... and then go back and fix everything.

If you really need a jumpstart with the words and it happens to be November, mosey on over to NaNoWriMo for madness, mayhem, and lots of writing.


----------



## Alchera (Mar 24, 2008)

I would start with an idea, just a simple one, and slowly branch it out into something, which can incorporate some of your other ideas. They don't need to immediately appear in the first chapter.

Personally, I do not suggest most books that explain how to write a novel or story. Each author has his or her own way of approaching it. Once you find your own approach, then you work with it. As for me, I've never read one of those "how too" books because I'd rather see how other authors set up themselves in writing (the few I do read anyway---I avoid a _ton_ of popular books/series to keep influence out). 

I take what I learn editorial wise and adapt it to my own way telling a story.


Kiriska's advise is not unconventional at all. Just writing something might give you something to use. That is also a very good method of getting around Writer's Block.


----------



## kitreshawn (Mar 30, 2008)

The best advice I can give has already been given: just start writing.

I have one thing to add though.  Start with a small easy idea that you can probably write in a couple of nights.  Poetigress has a Thursday Prompt that is great for that sort of thing.  Maybe try writing 3-4 stories that are each no longer than 7 or so pages and work up to longer stories from there if you want.

Grand epic tales are great but they are also a lot of work and take awhile to show enough progress to post.  Early on it is more important to get feedback.  In part this helps you write better, but it also lets you know someone is reading your work which is a rewarding feeling that will keep you going during other, more difficult, projects.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 30, 2008)

> Personally, I do not suggest most books that explain how to write a novel or story.


I used to not, as well, but then I realized that, for me, sometimes it helps to have someone explain just how they went about writing their first best-seller or editing their last 1,000 manuscripts.  You can usually find a couple of good gems of information in a book like that that will spark something in you, and maybe even some method you really like that you can use.  Don't take them as gospel, obviously, but know that your elders have been around this block, too, so there's no reason not to profit from their wisdom.  As my old math teacher used to say, "Don't reinvent the wheel."


----------



## Alchera (Apr 12, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> > Personally, I do not suggest most books that explain how to write a novel or story.
> 
> 
> I used to not, as well, but then I realized that, for me, sometimes it helps to have someone explain just how they went about writing their first best-seller or editing their last 1,000 manuscripts.  You can usually find a couple of good gems of information in a book like that that will spark something in you, and maybe even some method you really like that you can use.  Don't take them as gospel, obviously, but know that your elders have been around this block, too, so there's no reason not to profit from their wisdom.  As my old math teacher used to say, "Don't reinvent the wheel."



When you have the knowledge I've gained over the last few years, it is very hard to find a book that does not say the same thing all of the others do.


----------



## AnthroHorse (Apr 13, 2008)

I just thought I'd add that having some of your characters drawn up can make writing a lot mote fun.  Also don't do what I do and end up with three months of unedited writing.


----------



## fao (May 25, 2008)

If I can impart one bit of advice to you, it is to NEVER give up.


----------



## Calhanthirs (May 30, 2008)

Well, back in the days when I used to write(quit 'cause the females{and at times, the males} who were in my story who weren't based on my fiance' I had to convince her that no they weren't based on someone I was secretly having an affair with) here's how I did it:
1. write down you characters. Just some basic facts like, name, age, species, job, relations to other characters if any, or whatever you feel you might want to remember.
 2. write down a time/place/genre of story
3. Write an overall, basic plot synopsis(think of it as the inside jacket cover blurb.
4. Start writing.
5. If you get stuck on what do do next, move about, or at the very least, look somewhere else.
6. if  you get stuck, stop and ask yourself: "What is it that I want/need the characters to do?" then make an outline
7. Sometimes an idea for a future part of the story may come into your mind that your not ready for yet. Go ahead and put this in now, then go back and ask yourself "What is it that I want/need the characters to do in order for this event to occur?" and, make an outline.
8. For the outlines, start with  'What do I want to happen?' first, then deal with the  'How is it going to happen?'. I often find that when I'm dealing with the 'hows it going to happen' that I just simply start to continue with writing the story again.
Other advice:
9. Consider the person you give the story to to critique. Don't give a furry-phobic person your anthropomorphic tale of love and loss, or the squeamish soccer mom your visceral gritty thriller.
10. It happens. Sometimes a character will take on a life of its own. You want it to do this, but that just seems to clash with its personality as its developed throughout your story that now your planned action just doesn't feel right for it anymore. It's better to adjust the story to fit the character than to adjust the character to fit the story(which always worries me as characters based on me turn out to be complete assholes.).
11. One man's showing is another mans telling.
12. Assume your audience isn't stupid(People who actively watch reality television aren't likely to pick up a book and read it.), but make sure your writing shows what the word/reference you're using means, so thay can make an inference as to what the definition is by the scene you're showing. 
Although making a reference to something and not giving the reader any clue as to what you're talking about can make some readers stop, and go search out what the movie/song/historical event or whatever it was you were referring too is, but for most part, they'll probably just put down the book.


----------



## Belladonna Starfire (Aug 7, 2008)

What I do is simple and people may laugh but a brain storm web... always worked for me.


----------



## TayorOtter (Aug 15, 2008)

I have written several short stories, and am working now on my novel....One thing I find that helps is _Write first then think _writting is infact an art and should come from the heart first.


----------



## TayorOtter (Aug 15, 2008)

Ohh....also listen to some music, that you find particularly creative, puts you in a creative mood, or is just relevant to the subject matter. 

That and It doesn't have to win any award for length...remember, rather than a super novel you need a hand-truck to get around. Try a series, stories and sequels that are about the same characters and plot; which advances them a little at a time.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's a good one: Try to vary the word the sentences in your paragraphs start with. Example:

"Now, she was homeless and jobless. There was no way she could bring herself to sell her body for money. She was extremely lucky that her former boss gave her the rifle she now carried with her everywhere a long with the pistol at her side. It was also her boss who injected her with the serum that gave her the powers she now possessed. Her scope was way too powerful with her telescopic right eye. No one knew how exactly she was able to zoom in and out with her eye, but she didnâ€™t care."

Notice here how I have used a different word for every sentence in this paragraph? It reads much better than if I had written it like this:

"She was homeless and jobless. She couldn't bring herself to sell her body for money. She was extremely lucky that her former boss gave her the rifle she now carried with her everywhere a long with the pistol at her side. Her boss who injected her with the serum that gave her the powers she now possessed. Her scope was way too powerful with her telescopic right eye. She didn't know how she was able to zoom in and out with her eye, but she didnâ€™t care."

See, the repetition of the word She and Her at the beginning of EVERY sentence makes it seem monotonous and boring. Paragraphs are the same way. If every paragraph starts with the same word, it can get old. I try to wait at least a couple pages before repeating the same word at the beginning of a paragraph.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 29, 2008)

TayorOtter said:


> Ohh....also listen to some music, that you find particularly creative, puts you in a creative mood, or is just relevant to the subject matter.




This is a great tip. I have even taken to making "soundtracks" to some of my stories and series. This is why I love iTunes. Making playlists with iTunes is simple and easy.


----------



## duroc (Aug 30, 2008)

There are a lot of good ideas here in all the posts I've read.  I personally carry a small notebook with me to jot down ideas, characters, plots, etc., because you'd be surprised when an idea might come to you and spark you're writing.  I've come up with ideas to use in my stories on the way to work, or even sitting in a dentist's office.  I even use my notebook to write down words I didn't know, or words I find interesting while reading a book before bedtime, or even watching tv.  

     Just simply writing also helps, even if you're stuck and can't figure out what to do next, just write.  You can always go back and change it later.  

     And I'll admit, I don't really care for self-help writing books, but one did catch my eye and I read it from cover to cover.  It's called, "The Complete Handbook of Novel Writing", and it's written by a plethora of different authors, each tackling a different chapter with their own style and examples.  I recommend it to anyone.

     But what any new writer needs to do, is just to find out what works for you.  Take the advice that's here and run with it.  Try different things...experiment, or come up with your own way to inspire yourself.   The only wrong answer, is to stop writing.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 30, 2008)

You know, as I was reading through my unedited novel for the first time in six months, I couldn't help but notice that the quality of my writing jumped up about ten notches in the space of a single page.  I had basically the same [awful] style in the first two parts of my book, and things weren't all that coherent all the time, I made a lot of rookie mistakes, etc.  But then when I got to Part 3, it was like, what the hell?  Did I take an improvement pill or something?  The level of it jumped through the roof.  Still far from perfect, of course, but it was like a different person got on my computer from then on and wrote the rest of the book.
And now that I think about it, I started writing Part 3 right in the middle of when I started actually reading 'how to write' books that I found in the library.  I really do think those kinds of books are an incredible help, and my own book seems to be evidence supporting that.  I really do suggest reading such books, after all.  If you read enough, you'll find lots of common advice, which is the stuff that everyone should know; at the very least, take that stuff to heart.  For me, it was verging on miraculous.


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 2, 2008)

I would say start an outline and then think of where to beginning. Then you can go in order from there. For me... I just write whats in my head. I'm  working on a story thats apparently 5-6 pages. I need to start chapter 2 but i want to make chatper 1 longer but im afraid that ill fun out of ideas by chapter 3


----------



## GraemeLion (Oct 2, 2008)

Trinity_Wolf1990 said:


> I would say start an outline and then think of where to beginning. Then you can go in order from there. For me... I just write whats in my head. I'm  working on a story thats apparently 5-6 pages. I need to start chapter 2 but i want to make chatper 1 longer but im afraid that ill fun out of ideas by chapter 3



Then you have to step back and start an outline.  One of the problems that fiction seems to have on websites nowadays is that it seems like people don't do enough plotting.  This isn't Charles Dickens.. you're not paid for continuing the story.  If you don't know where something is going, get them (the characters) to the end of whatever conflict they're in, and tie them off.

It's funny, you mention starting an outline.  I'd add to that, you must FINISH the outline.


----------



## Jax (Nov 9, 2008)

Outline if you need to, but don't make your outline so rigid that it steels your characters. My last project was heavily outlined. It worked, but felt too constrained to me. My current idea started in the middle. I did not know this. Now, half of the first book took place before when Jax was a kid. It was not planned, it just happened. 
Kiriska nailed it....just start writing! AnthroHorse...use music...damn straight! Might be feeding off of others ideas but I have learned so much about my characters...I can visualize their movements through music...feel them.
Don't listen to me, I print my own books...but those two gave you the best advice.
Spread some ink!


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

i have a weird problem w/ writing... i'll get a great idea and start writing... then i will stop after ~s weeks and never start back up... i must have about 6 stories on my computer that never got past ch.3!!! i'm trying something new out now... i'm posting each section on my profile as a journal... that way my brain sees it as a short story and i can come back to it... (hopefully i will also have the support of fellow furries and/or writers to keep me going!!!)

visit me and read the journal at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kilocharlie/


----------



## hara-surya (Dec 2, 2008)

The best advice I can give is what a lot of people have said already.  Just write.  Get a decent word processor (there's even free ones out there, and NO Notepad and WordPad in no way count as a "decent word processor") and just write.  When you get stuck, take a couple days off, then go back over what you've written, get back into your earlier train of though and keep writing.

A great thing to do is try to set a pace X-many words a day, week, whatnot.  I typically write between 2,500-7,500 words a week, but I've been writing since I was seven years old (and I'm currently 30).  Another thing is to ignore page counts, pages vary between computer to computer and document settings within the word processor.  Professional writers count words, not pages.  Pages are the typesetter's problem, not yours.

Take constructive criticism seriously.  Most people who leave comments want to help your write better.

A finally, and this is just a pet peve of mine, if you are writing Furry stories avoid using words like "yiff", "paws", "furs", etc.  Basically "Furry words".  If you want to be taken seriously and not insult your audience use same words you'd use for humans to describe Furries.  Beating them over the head ten times a paragraph that the character is a Furry not only gets old, it insults the intelligence of your audience.  Say it once, maybe twice, and then assume the readers have figured it out from then on.  That's not to say you sometimes make a reference to how they look from time to time, but be practical about it and don't tell them every detail of what they look like as soon as you introduce them.  Subtlety is the key to better writing.


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 3, 2008)

ciaranskye said:


> Another thing is to ignore page counts, pages vary between computer to computer and document settings within the word processor.  Professional writers count words, not pages.  Pages are the typesetter's problem, not yours.



Yes.  I see a lot of people on FA focused on numbers of pages, even when doing commissions.



> A finally, and this is just a pet peve of mine, if you are writing Furry stories avoid using words like "yiff", "paws", "furs", etc.  Basically "Furry words".  If you want to be taken seriously and not insult your audience use same words you'd use for humans to describe Furries.



I agree, and not just because I absolutely loathe the word "yiff."   You have to use whatever language is appropriate for your story world.  Don't call a character a "fur" unless that's what those particular anthro-people happen to be called (or call themselves) in that setting.  Even then, it would seem more believable to come up with an original term.

And I've always felt that "paws" are restricted to quadrupedal animals -- although there are creatures like raccoons who can manipulate objects somewhat with their front paws, if you've got an anthro character standing upright, with opposable thumbs, you've got a character with hands, not paws.  Whenever I read something like "He laid a paw on his friend's shoulder," I want to imagine that the character in question is zoomorphic and standing on his hind legs.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 12, 2009)

Advice: Write and read, read and write. A lot.

Another thing I'll add is if you're having problems writing the rough draft, and this if you're typing it on a computer, try using a pen and paper. Less distractions.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Feb 24, 2009)

For me, video game music.  Find one point you have, and try branching out ideas from that point and see what happens.  The video game music (I prefer Sonic music, like unleashed) to keep me going and give me newer ideas.  And don't be afraid to post a few ideas, call them teasers and or ask for critique.  But I shouldn't talk, I have yet to continue posting my story.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 24, 2009)

I've used video game music in the past. Currently, I'm listening to Anime music though. Specifically music from Ghost in the Shell and Wolf's Rain


----------



## GraemeLion (Feb 25, 2009)

This goes without saying, but one thing I'm noticing in a lot of reading I've done here on FA is a "post and go" mentality.

Bang out a first draft, save it up, post it, and ask for suggestions.

That's a lazy way to write.  You need to learn how to edit your own work, how to put it through revisions.  Don't post things the mere second you get them done.  Work on them.  Grow the novel, to quote Sol Stein.

A second thing I've noticed is that people tend to use Muck type role play (and in some cases, I almost think some of these things are logs) to write.  That works for mucks, but not for stories.

Example:

Redcard leans against the tree in the park, eyeing Bluefox.
Bluefox smiles shyly and pawwaves.
Redcard giggles!
Bluefox *mrrrs*
Redcard takes Bluefox back to his house to discuss the pros and cons of parliamentary democracy.

This is not good prose.    You have more power than this in writing.

Of course, I see a lot of good things, too, don't get me wrong.    I just seem to see a lot more slush.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 25, 2009)

redcard said:


> This goes without saying, but one thing I'm noticing in a lot of reading I've done here on FA is a "post and go" mentality.
> 
> Bang out a first draft, save it up, post it, and ask for suggestions.
> 
> ...



the role-play style of writing is fine if its for the storyline for lets say, a comic. Sometimes you can even pass it off as a ok story; but I wouldn't unless it was just to get the story down on paper and then write out in a proper format.


----------



## johnothano (Mar 17, 2009)

hmmm...

A lot of good advice all around.  One big thing for me is to never give up on a story.  If you start, work to finish it.  Don't just have a bunch of beginings, middles and ends on you comp saved somewhere.  I understand that this is not allways possible, but just because a sotry sounds flat and stupid and boring doesn't mean that you should stop.  Try to fix it.


----------



## Zeichwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

johnothano said:


> hmmm...
> 
> A lot of good advice all around. One big thing for me is to never give up on a story. If you start, work to finish it. Don't just have a bunch of beginings, middles and ends on you comp saved somewhere. I understand that this is not allways possible, but just because a sotry sounds flat and stupid and boring doesn't mean that you should stop. Try to fix it.


 
I agree with this to an extent- don't just have lots of pieces lying around for a dozen different stories, but if you have the pieces of a single story lying around? Work on connecting them. It's one of my favorite ways to write- have pieces that you want included in a story, and the find ways to tie them together. Here and there you may have to toss one, but it usually can string together into a coherent story.

On the other side, though, another way to write a story (this has worked wonders too) is to get a general idea of the story; don't plan out specific events or scenes, just know what you want to happen overall and just sit down and write as ideas come to mind. This word spill can provide the backbone for a story and inspire a dozen different paths for it to move in. Try it sometime.


----------



## Murphy Z (May 5, 2009)

In case you haven't figured it out yet, a writer writes.

It doesn't have to be at the beginning. You can start in the middle and add the other parts later. 

I let the idea(s) percolate a bit in my mind before writing. I imagine a scene or play an idea out, etc. That way I'm not writing "cold." Or you can just write it "immediately." See what works best.

When writing first drafts don't get too hung up on stuff. For example, you're writing and you realize you can't think of the name for your main charcter's sister. I just put in a question mark or call her blabla (for now) and think of a name later. Keep "the flow" going, so don't worry too much about spelling and punctuation or whether you're being over- or under- descriptive or not. Sometimes I'll write something that seems weak or stupid or inappropriate, then I'll circle that word or phrase (maybe write "yuck" or something) and move on. If you think of something related to the story or have any ideas, but don't want to write it in the story yet, you can write stuff in the margins. These things may or may not work for you.

Ok, you've written something, and like nearly all first drafts, it sucks. Don't be discouraged at your bad looking document, fix and re-re-...fix it. I find second drafts are less fun to write than the first ones, so you might have to make yourself rewrite it.

It's also a good idea to study up on the "competition." See where they go right or wrong (just don't plagiarize).


----------



## Torinir (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll chime in and reiterate the previous posters' comments and say "Just Write." Having put that out, now I'll mention a few of my own pointers.

Sometimes context helps. If you're having a one-on-one interaction between, as an example, a dragon and a human, you will likely need some road signs during extensive interaction, unless you want to repeat their names enough times to wear out your keyboard or pen, which can be considered poor form.

I'm working on a piece with a human blacksmith teaching a gold dragon (half-dragon in appearance, don't ask) the art of weaponsmithing. In non-speech places, I'd cycle through name, occupation and perhaps species as appropriate when dealing with the story. It doesn't detract from the content, and it keeps the wording from sounding bland or "pre-fab." It also can extend the life of some "catch words" by avoiding the pitfall of "dumbing down" the story. I usually follow a two-use rule: Never use the same descriptor more than twice in a row for the same character unless it cannot be described by other means. If it means falling back to "catch words" on occasion, so be it, it wouldn't be overused.

Saying that, it can also be considered by some (including myself) to be a form error to misidentify bodyparts, such as replacing claw with hand, etc. A claw is a claw and a hand is a hand. A claw is not a hand, nor is it a paw. I would not call foul on using paw or claw in quantity if it was a focus point for a matter of significance in the storyline. As an example, my dragon sliced open his claw for a specific reason. I made reference to it a few times, as it was a significant part of a section of the story.

@Poettigress - Some authors do use paw/claw when dealing with anthro animals, especially when dealing with mixed creature environments that include humans.


----------



## Xeans (Jun 28, 2009)

Actually I find that when you feel you can't start writing you don't necessarily have to start at the beginning, try writing down whatever it is you have in your head and building around it.
The effect can be a touch chaotic if you're not careful with your editing but I find it makes for a much easier time writing


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jun 30, 2009)

Torinir said:


> @Poettigress - Some authors do use paw/claw when dealing with anthro animals, especially when dealing with mixed creature environments that include humans.



Yep, did that with the novel I'm working with now. 

Page/word count: For word count, I believe a rough estimation is that there is something like 250 words to a page. (on average) Good shorthand if you need it.

And for every writer, but especially new ones... I think many will agree when I say: _Finishing is the hardest part._


----------

